# LYON | Projects & Construction



## dougfr69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Summary of programs in progress

Tower Oxygène 115m, construction start

















La Confluence
It's a redevelopment of docks for an extension of the downtown

http://www.lyon-confluence.fr/index.php?force_flag_ID=2

The first phase must be finished in 2009-2010


























It's a mix program.
Residential









Office

















Stores and hotels.

The new "Region's capitol"









Musée des Confluences

























A diaporama of projects
http://www.lyon-confluence.fr/data/doc_contextuel/diapo_realisations_en_cours.swf


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

nice things and i love the museum


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Some more renders taken from Tower Oxygen's website:



















The tower's website: http://www.tour-oxygene.com/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Much to everybody's surprise, Lyon, the second-largest city in France with 1.8 million people in its metro area, has just announced the largest French skyscraper project outside of Paris so far.

The 37-floor Incity Tower will be 200 meters (650 ft) high and will contain 40,000 sq. meters (430,000 st. ft) of office space. It will be built in the Part-Dieu business district and is scheduled to be completed by 2012. It will use green building technology, producing its own energy. Architects are Denis Valode and Albert Constantin.

Two views of the tower:









You can see more views of the tower and a very good interview of the Lyon mayor here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45tyr_collomb-tour_news
This man seems to have understood a thing or two about urbanism and skylines. Perhaps the mayor of Paris can take note.

There are other projects in Lyon at the moment, notably the Oxygène Tower, but I let the Lyon forumers tell you more about these. It would be great if a Lyon forumer also made a general presentation of Lyon for people outside of France who don't know Lyon very well (location in France, pics of the city, maps of areas with the new towers, etc).


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Brisavoine.

Renderings of Oxygene tower (115m) u/c in the same district


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I found the exact address of this Incity Tower. It will be at the corner of Cours Lafayette and Rue Garibaldi.
The tower will replace the current UAP Tower, a small and ugly tower. The notable thing is that this tower will
be built right in downtown Lyon and not in some peripheral business district like La Défense and Canary Wharf.










Look for the blue circle, that's where the Incity Tower will be located.









The 200m Incity Tower will stand near the 165m (541 ft) Crédit Lyonnais Tower which is Lyon's only skyscraper so far.










At night.


----------



## AndrewC (Sep 11, 2002)

I was in Lyon last year, during March, and I thought it was a beautiful city. These developments look brilliant.


----------



## dougfr69 (Jul 18, 2004)

200 m is a great news for Lyon and the skyline.

Another project currently under construction:
In La Part Dieu, Business District.

Tour Oxygène: 115 m (2009)








source: Le renard, paris-skyscrapers.fr

OPAC Headquarter (2009)















source: le renard, paris skyscrapers.fr

In Confluence, a new urban project on the former docks of the city, many buildings under construction
















source linternaute.com

Museum of Confluences (2010)

















"La Place nautique"

















Pôle de loisirs Confluence (2009) Cinema, coffees, bowling, shopping center...

















Residential buildings of Confluence (2008-2010)









Eiffage Headquarter (2009)

















Rhône-Alpes Region Headquarter























source Bis

And the new OL stadium in Lyon's suburb.
60000 seats. Construction would be start in the end of this year.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Better rendering of tour Incity (200m)


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Not really amazing but, it will change a lot central Lyon.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the OL Stadium looks very big in the renders, really like it....fantastic design!


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Lyon reminds me of Manchester-Similar size,only Manchester has 2.5 million in its metro and the fact that it only has one skyscraper.etc.etc


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

We have the same problem than UK in France, wich cities is the second largest.
Marseille is the most populated city proper, Lyon is the most populated urban and metropolitan area but Lille metro area if we include the Belgian part become more populated than Lyon metro.
If we see other criteria, like economy, actractivity... Lyon is the second city of France.

Unfortunely here, Lyon inhabitants are not enouth international, they have the most active section on the french forum, they get more easely information about their projects (Unlike us in Paris).

Some picture of the Tour Oxygene construction, posted by joze69


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I find an interresting map.
Redevelopment area inside Lyon city proper, note that Lyon is in the same case that Paris, the real city size is bigger than the city proper, so many redevelopment miss here.










Renders of Confluance redevelopment area.



















Aerial view








Desvigne Conseil / JP Restoy

Pictures by Gege a french forumer


----------



## dougfr69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Little update:

La Confluence:
A new quarter on formers Docks.

















Zac La Buire. New Extension of the Business district of la Part-Dieu.
68 000 m² office, 85 000 m² Residential (750 units)

















































Last Office Project of La Buire: Ilot V1








By PerfectShoot

Zac Thiers: End of the program of extension of the Business District
C2

















Le carat:

























In La Part-Dieu Business District:

Tour Oxygène
































by gege on SSC.








By Bis


So the mayor announced 2 new towers which could be constructed before 2015. One of 130-140 meters and one 100+ meters. Which adds to the tower INCITY (200 m) who should start construction the next year.

New renders of Tower Incity.
















batiactu.com


----------



## 69696969 (Jan 9, 2009)

**


----------



## 69696969 (Jan 9, 2009)

Future aspect of garibaldi's street 



future footbridge over the rhone ... in front of the "cité internationale"


----------



## 69696969 (Jan 9, 2009)

*AGAIN !*

confluence (part one only !)


----------



## juliob121 (Jul 7, 2008)

Udapte of differents constructions in Lyon :​
*Confluence :*

Les Salins (Office and Restaurant Le Bec).









Région Rhône-Alpes headquarter.









Radio espace Headquarter.









Residential Building.









*Part-Dieu :*

Tour Oxygène :

























New Ecological Building (EDF) :


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The La Duchere housing complex is being redeveloped and two of the blocks have been demolished so far.


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Raymond Barre bridge*

Pictures by *Gege *(1/2) :


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

By *Gege *(2/2) :


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Incity tower (200m)*

By *Villeman *:


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Confluences museum *

By *Alexandre Haas *:





By *Le 6* :










By *Gege *:


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tour Incity | 200m | 2015 | U/C*

Update by Villeman


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Lyon | Stade des Lumières | Home of Olympique Lyonnais | 58 000 seats | 2016*

Des photos récentes

*Grand Stade - Entrée VDI Sud Ouest et entrée tourneur*









*Grand Stade - Entrée joueur sur le terrain*









*Grand Stade - Vestiaire OL*









*Grand Stade - Salon famille joueurs*









*Grand Stade - Ascenseur présidentiel *









*Grand Stade - Auditorium entrée et scène*









*Grand Stade - Entrée tourneur NO et salon famille joueur*









*Grand Stade - Stock OL Store*









*Grand Stade - Entrée tourneur Nord Est*









*Grand Stade - Ascenseurs Nord*









*Grand Stade - Office Central*









*Grand Stade - Studio OL TV*









http://www.olweb.fr/fr/media/photo/grand-stade-stade-des-lumieres-3025.html#!/33931/grand-stade-office-central


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Incity | 200m | 2016 | U/C *
Tour Incity reached the 7th floor (red line)kay:


Pic posted by R3D (page 118 of the french threead)


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*Pics taken by me on 29th january :*








*Video of the french member le 6 taken on 30th january:*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*Found by Coden :*










http://www.coop-himmelblau.at/architecture/projects/musee-des-confluences

Museum from inside, pics by le 6 taken on january the 23th :


le 6 said:


> Public entry :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*By Alexandre Haas yesterday :*


alexandre haas said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Raymond Barre Bridge - Com - 2014*

*By le 6 from the Musée des Confluences on 23th january :*




























*By Alexandre Haas yesterday :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By Villemin today :*



villeman said:


> Le trou de la grue est bouché


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Passerelle de La Paix - Bridge - 2014 - Com*

*By Koootik today :*



KoootiK said:


> Passerelle de la Paix - 02/02/2014


----------



## F.Asselineau (Nov 23, 2013)

By shair0n  










By mika693










By Samolymp


----------



## F.Asselineau (Nov 23, 2013)

By KoootiK


----------



## F.Asselineau (Nov 23, 2013)

By KoootiK


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

F.Asselineau you should caption the pics, we're on the international thread there. International members don't konw what you're posting. 


F.Asselineau said:


> By shair0n
> *Incity U/C*
> 
> By mika693
> ...


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Caption of the pictures above.



F.Asselineau said:


> By KoootiK
> 
> *2 First pics Equinoxe, low-rise office building, almost completed.
> *
> *3 last pics departmental archives, almost completed.*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Tramway T1 extension - february 2014*

*Pics found by cesar13, SYTRAL :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*2 days ago by Erlenberg :*



Erlenberg said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By Koootik today :*



KoootiK said:


> Dimanche 9 février 2014


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By villeman today :*



villeman said:


> La livraison du jour


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Lyon has some amazing projects. Good work.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Stade des Lumières | 58 000 seats | 2016*

*Found by Cesar 13 :*



cesar13 said:


> Source : Julien Plazanet


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Stade des Lumières | 58 000 seats | 2016*

*Found by Cesar13, pics taken by Fren' on info-stades last week :*


cesar13 said:


> Photos prises la semaine dernière par Fren' (info-stades.fr)


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By Villeman yesterday :*



villeman said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*Today by Olympique_Lyonnais :*



Olympique_Lyonnais said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*Today by Alexandre Haas :*



alexandre haas said:


> *Vue d'en haut ça donne ça*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By Gege today :*



gege said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By Noynoy69 today :*



noynoy69 said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Confluence - Euronews, GL Events & Musée des Confluences - 2014*

*By Gege today :*



gege said:


> *Oh...my docks* !


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Stade des Lumières - 58 000 seats - 2016*

*Found By Cesar13, taken this morning by Julien Plazanet :*



cesar13 said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Found by Cesar13, pics taken by Julien Plazanet yesterday :*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634881494625/



cesar13 said:


> Hier


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Raymond Barre Bridge - Inaugurated today*

*By Gege today :*


gege said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

By [email protected] two days ago :



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*By Koootik today :*



KoootiK said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*By [email protected] three days ago :*



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*By Gege yesterday :*



gege said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Stade des Lumières - 58 000 seats - 2016*

*Found by Cesar13, taken by Julien Plazanet 17/02/2014 :*



cesar13 said:


>


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*By Alexandre Haas today :*



alexandre haas said:


>


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tour Incity | 200m | In progress..
By Cesar13*

*Photos prises par Stéphane Guiochon pour le Progrès*


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*LYON | "ZAC des Girondins" | Lot 17 - Approved Project*




























Petitdidier Prioux Architectes


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

InCity under construction :


DSC_5507-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5509-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5512-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5513-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5515-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5518 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5519 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5520 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5522 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5523-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5524 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5525 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5529 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5536 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5534 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5540 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5542 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5548 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5552 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5553 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5572 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5580 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5583 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5595 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5609 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5610 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_5611 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique Lyonnais (Jan 24, 2014)

*Grand Stade OL*

hi, can someone explain please what are the problems with the building process of the stadium, and does it seem to be in any risk for euro 2016? there was a short publication in L'equipe.
thanks


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ Hi Olympique Lyonnais, which problem are you talking about exactly?
You are in a general thread here to get some answers you can ask on the specific thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343210&page=190


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Towers U/C and projects in nearly future (2020/2025).


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Incity in the Skyline | Render by FullOfLove* :cheers:


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Growing Incity | 200m | 2016*


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Confluence Museum & Incity by [email protected]!*


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Oxygène
By RockyMetro
www.gerardcollomb.fr*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*Some pics taken yesterday by me from La Mulatière :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*Two pics taken from La Mulatière and two from Saône banks by me yesterday :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Confluence - Euronews & GL Events buildings - 2014*

*Few pics taken yesterday from La Mulatière:*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Incity - 200m - 40 floors - 2016*

*Some pics taken yesterday by me from differents point of view.*
*Jardin des Chartreux :*










*Place Rouville :*



















*Place Bellevue :*



















*Caluire :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences - 44m - 2014*

*From Caluire, the museum is in the background :*


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Update of Musée des Confluences* :dj::cheers:



cesar13 said:


> ^^
> 
> *Reportage photos Joël Phillipon pour le Progrès - Juillet 2014*


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Update of Incity | U/C | 2015*


cesar13 said:


> ^^


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*Silex 2 | Project | 2017*



CoDen said:


> J'ai trouvé sur le site http://www.umlaut.fr une représentation déjà connue de Silex II C datant de 2012, mais en haute résolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Musée des Confluences*


Lyon Musée des Confluences par shootingsawk, sur Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!!


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ All updates by me, two days ago.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome projects


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Hôtel Intercontinental, Cité de la Gastronomie, Centre de Conventions, Commerces *



Erlenberg said:


> J'ai trouvé des rendus de l'Hôtel-Dieu sur Asylum et il me semble qu'ils n'ont jamais été posté, les voici donc  :
> Certaines images sont à 360° si vous cliquez sur le lien pour ceux qui sont intéressés.


[dailymotion]x2wx9za[/dailymotion]

Update:



Samolymp said:


> *Sur le quai on démonte les fenêtres et à l'intérieur on démolit les derniers bâtiments :*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Hôtel-Dieu de Lyon, a former hospital which closed in 2010, is being converted into a luxury hotel, named the InterContinental Lyon. The hotel will have 143 units. Other portions of the planned redevelopment include 9 restaurants, 45 shops and a conference centre. There will also be 8,000 sq m of gardens. The hotel will occupy the easternmost portion of the complex, which is topped by a grand 32-metre cupola, that will house a lobby bar. The restaurants, shops and conference centre will probably occupy the rest of the former hospital, parts of which are being demolished as evidenced by the above photos.

Source:HotelChatter.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Axel76NG (Oct 14, 2013)

> *Au sein de l'écoquartier de Confluence, en plein développement, la ville de Lyon vient d'inaugurer un ensemble immobilier inédit qui produit plus d'énergie qu'il n'en consomme.*
> 
> Lumière, transparence et… économies d’énergies. Telles sont les contraintes que s’est fixé Kengo Kuma pour la réalisation des 12.800 mètres carrés de l’ensemble immobilier Hikari. Plus connu en France pour avoir signé des bâtiments culturels, comme celui du fonds régional d’art contemporain de Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur ou encore le nouveau conservatoire de musique et de danse d’Aix-en-Provence, l’architecte japonais a, cette fois, livré dans la capitale des Gaules 32 logements, 4 villas en duplex et 8.500 mètres carrés de commerces et bureaux.
> 
> ...


http://www.lavieimmo.com/divers-immobilier/hikari-le-plus-ecolo-des-ensembles-immobiliers-lyonnais-32468.html


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

cesar13 said:


> *Reflets de Vie *
> 
> Projet
> 
> ...


^^

Beautiful video of Lyon and the projet :drool:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Such a shame this thread was abandoned!


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Renovation of Center commercial of "Part-Dieu" : 



















http://www.batiweb.com/actualites/architecture/a-lyon-le-centre-commercial-de-la-part-dieu-se-metamorphose-01-03-2016-27956.html


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

by o coeur de la photo


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

by Coden
Skyline of Lyon ;-)


----------



## Grimbarian (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful city


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

*Lyon's docks renovation*



Serialnumber said:


>





Serialnumber said:


> _(...) vraie révolution de ce projet, le parking Saint-Antoine va être démoli pour retrouver un quai bas de 8500 m2 qui accueillera un jardin fluvial aménagé autour d’îles végétales, inspiré des rives sauvages de la Saône. Un lieu inondable et prévu comme tel qui sera équipé d'un altimètre "permettant à l’eau de s’évacuer rapidement pour faciliter le nettoyage qui suit les inondations"_


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

La Part-Dieu (business district) sky view ^^







Lyon sky view from Central historic district - 4K





What do you think about this city ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the videos! Especially for the last one. For a long time I had been waiting for a drone video filmed over old Lyon. 

I loved Lyon when I was there. The older parts were very charming; I liked that it was not a tourist trap type city, there were tourists but they didn't impact the very genuine, local feeling of the city. The newer area around the main railway station were starting to get redeveloped, so I knew I must hold my judgement as the area will surely improve in time. The Confluences area was looking beautiful but was quite lifeless. Overall I was surprised by the relaxed & quaint feeling for such a large city, and the only bigger negative aspect was how car-centric it was.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Tour two Lyon 170m under construction : 





































Video of the project : new commercial center and this new tower


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

This thread, unfortunately, is a bit dead despite a lot of projects ongoing. So I will try to post here updates from the french forum to revive it a bit. Especially since the city has exciting months and years to come !

The main current projects are :

- *To-Lyon*, under preparation, 2022

























- *Part-Dieu station*, under renovation, 2022

























- *Part-Dieu shopping mall*, under renovation / expansion, 2020

























- *Silex 2*, under construction, 2020

























- *Sky56*, under construction, 2018


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky 56*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404974


Location : Lyon - Villette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 434 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 13

Architects : AFAA / Chaix & Morel - http://www.chaixetmorel.com/fr/cat/0/139/


_Last photos of the almost done building_ :



Entropic3869 said:


> La vue du Sud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alexandre haas said:


>





Serialnumber said:


>





villeman said:


> Photo magnifique !! Le Sky 56 comme un lingot d'or au couchant posé dans la ville et au fond le pourpre de la neige dans laquelle se meurent les derniers rayons du soleil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ycone*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656998


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 210 m²

Height : 65 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/ycone/ 














Entropic3869 said:


> by personne zero, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812074


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV - https://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/lyon-part-dieu












_Destruction of a parking lot_ :



villeman said:


> Nouvelle entrée


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html












_The work just started (the old building is part of the project)_ :



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Résidence BelvY*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811593


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Complete

Completed : late 2017

Type : Housing

Height : 52 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Herzog & de Meuron


_One of the new finished construction in the district Confluence_ :



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Existen'Ciel*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917632


Location : Villeurbanne - La Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : PetitdidierPrioux Architectes - http://petitdidierprioux.com/fr/portfolio/items/152-logements-villeurbanne/























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494831
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1601441


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office / Hotel

Floor area : 82 212 m²

Height : 171 m

Floors : 43

Architects : Dominique Perrault - http://www.perraultarchitecture.com/fr/projets/3122-immeuble_vie_-_to_lyon.html












_The current state of the location before the demolitions_ :










http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=Demol_lyon_part_dieu


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Very happy to see this thread resurected!



ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Résidence BelvY*
> 
> Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811593
> 
> ...


Very interesting... I thought it's something from the 1930s!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812074


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV - https://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/lyon-part-dieu














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Rehabilitation and pedestrianization of some places in the historic centre for late 2019

Rue Victor Hugo :





























Place Ampère :











Place des Terreaux :






































Rue Joseph Serlin :











Place de la Comédie :










http://www.met.grandlyon.com/coeur-presquile-la-mutation-se-poursuit-au-centre-de-lyon/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792538


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan









































villeman said:


> Coté nord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Amazing photos of the CBD



CoDen said:


> Urban Landscapes by *Juan Figueirido*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Lyon-563 by *Stéphane Collet*, sur Flickr
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ycone*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656998


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 210 m²

Height : 65 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/ycone/
















































https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/979345905559261185


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812074


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV - https://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/lyon-part-dieu














alexandre haas said:


>





villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html














villeman said:


> Maintenant tout est prêt, les choses sérieuses vont pouvoir commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Avenue*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944057


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc - http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/lyon-desaix/ / CVA / 51N4E
































villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

_Renders of the future 12 000 seats arena in Villeurbanne_ :














































http://www.dcbinternational.com/portfolio-item/asvel-arena/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Regards sur la Ville*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873066


Location : Lyon - Gerland

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 14 403 m²

Height : 48 m

Floors : 15

Architects : PetitdidierPrioux Architectes - http://petitdidierprioux.com/fr/portfolio/items/207-logements-lyon/























villeman said:


> Le programme est achevé : les premiers habitants s'installent dans leurs appartements


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ycone*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656998


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 210 m²

Height : 65 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/ycone/














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html














villeman said:


> Déshabillez-moi...oui, mais pas trop vite...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812074


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV - https://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/lyon-part-dieu














villeman said:


> Après le déblaiement de tous les gravats ce qui a pris quasiment toute la semaine la démolition a repris petitement ce jour.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The *Grand Hôtel-Dieu* has now reopened after its renovation




























https://www.lexpress.fr/diaporama/diapo-photo/actualite/sciences/le-grand-hotel-dieu-renove-comme-si-vous-y-etiez_2003847.html
































































http://www.met.grandlyon.com/grand-hotel-dieu-2-mois-de-fete-pour-son-ouverture/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

A render of the Boulevard Vivier Merle rethought, in 2022, with Two Lyon on the right and the new tunnel Vivier Merle extended :




















https://www.lyon-partdieu.com/actualites/tunnel-vivier-merle-fermeture-28-mai/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812074


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV - https://www.mvrdv.nl/en/projects/lyon-part-dieu














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*CIRC - International Agency for Research on Cancer*


Location : Lyon, Gerland

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office / Laboratory

Floor area : 11 315 m²

Architects : Art et Build Architectes - http://www.artbuild.eu/projects/laboratories/circ-iarc-lyon-international-agency-research-cancer / Unanime Architectes Lyon - https://www.unanime.fr/projets/centre-de-recherche-international-contre-le-cancer


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Organdi*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792466&langid=5


Location : Villeurbanne, La Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 492 m²

Architects : AFAA - http://www.afaaland.com/projets/organdi






























_The left building, on the right is the View One building_










http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=organdi_villeurbanne










Photo by Garbougnat, http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=28335&p=40


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Avenue*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944057


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc - http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/lyon-desaix/ / CVA / 51N4E

























































http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=sky_avenue















































Photos by Garbougnat, http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=26693&p=48


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Evolution*


Location : Villeurbanne, La Soie

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 650 m²

Architects : Atelier du Pont - http://www.atelierdupont.fr/8231420/du-ver-a-soie-au-vert-a-soi


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Existen'Ciel*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917632


Location : Villeurbanne - La Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : PetitdidierPrioux Architectes - http://petitdidierprioux.com/fr/portfolio/items/152-logements-villeurbanne/





















_Topped out_



villeman said:


> La tour a atteint sa hauteur maximal avec ses 18 étages


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Organdi*
> 
> Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792466&langid=5
> 
> ...



Some additional photos :



villeman said:


> *Organdi*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Evolution*
> 
> 
> Location : Villeurbanne, La Soie
> ...



The site is under preparation :



villeman said:


> *Siège Opteven*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1343421
Specific thread (en) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656506


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes - http://ma-architectes.com/MA/V8.html














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Del


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lumen - Cité de la Lumière*


Location : Lyon, Confluence

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Architects : a+samuel delmas - http://www.samueldelmas.fr/indexflash.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ycone*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656998


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 210 m²

Height : 65 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Jean Nouvel - http://www.jeannouvel.com/projets/ycone/












The top is being laid :



Floy said:


>





alexandre haas said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Conservatoire de Meyzieu*


Location : Meyzieu

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Music conservatory

Architects : Parc Architectes - http://www.parc-architectes.eu/index.php?/equipement/conservatoire-meyzieu/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tour Incity*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574298


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Complete

Completed : 2015

Type : Office

Floor area : 42 342 m²

Height : 200 m (spire) / 170 m (roof)

Floors : 36

Architects : Valode & Pistre / AIA




CoDen said:


> Part Dieu by *lyrks63*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Lyon tour Incity by *Killian L*, sur Flickr
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Avenue*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944057


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc - http://www.christiandeportzamparc.com/fr/projects/lyon-desaix/ / CVA / 51N4E

























































http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=sky_avenue


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grand Hôtel-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr) : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1246309


Location : Lyon - Presqu'île

Status : Complete

Completed renovation  : 2018

Type : Mixed-use (Luxury hotel, office, shops...)

Architect : Albert Constantin (renovation)




CoDen said:


> IMG_4910 by *Marc Lecocq*, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0945 by *Impé Photos*, sur Flickr
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Avenue*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc / CVA / 51N4E
































villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan
































Lacassagne said:


> Ca avance bien


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The work are starting on two projects, *Vill'arboréa Plaza* and *Eklaa* :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 20 680 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Galeries Lafayette Lyon Bron*


Location : Bron

Status : Approved renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 48 000 m²

Architects : Moatti & Rivière


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

a wonderful architecture with an awful background


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^

Indeed. Too bad this is not gonna be located in Part-Dieu or Presqu'ile area.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping center*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV














FrogT said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Racing Park*


Location : Champagne-au-Mont-d'Or

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 12 800 m²

Architects : Archigroup























Aujen said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Siège de la Carsat*


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 000 m²

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/























villeman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ydeal*


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing, office

Floor area : 12 040 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Clément Vergély / Diener & Diener


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Extension to Saint-Genis-Laval Hôpitaux Sud*











System : Métro de Lyon

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023

Length : 2,5 km

Stations : 2

Locations : Oullins, Saint-Genis-Laval

















































The construction is starting on the southern expansion of the line B. The line will also be automated in the same time, with the new rolling stock arriving in 2020.



Aujen said:


> *Oullins centre : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Solvay innovation and technology center*


Location : Saint-Fons

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, industry, laboratory

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Architects : Patriarche















































https://www.solvay.fr/fr/medias/communiques-de-presse/20180914-laureat-RICL.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*6ème par Nature*


Location : Lyon, 6th arrondissement, 82 rue d’Inkermann

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 750 m² 

Architects : Tangram Architectes


















































villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Proposed redevelopment of the banks of the Sâone by Wilmotte & Associés for 2022 :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping center*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under restructuration

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV














FrogT said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gratte-Ciel*


Location : Villeurbanne

Status : Complete

Completed : 1934

Type : Mixed-use

Height : 65 m (Towers and City Hall)

Floors : 19 (Towers)

Architects : Môrice Leroux


I'm going to introduce the next project by presenting first the "Gratte-Ciel" district since it is a modern expansion of it. 

At the beginning of the 20th century, Villeurbanne knew an important population growth along with its industrial development. The city wasn't really prepared for it and there was no general planning, everything was a bit of a mess. It was then decided to build a new city center in the early 1930s.

The construction started with the "Palais du Travail" (building with the sign "Theatre" on the photos) in 1928. Followed by the City Hall and its tower 2 years later, as well as the housing buildings and the two landmark buildings who marks the entrance of the new district. It was fully completed in 1934. 

The architecture was heavily inspired by north american skyscrapers, with for example several setbacks on the buildings. The district even took the name of "Skyscraper district" (gratte-ciel in french) since they were one of the first buildings with such height in Europe.












https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20636187749










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20634950328










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20796505246










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20200323514










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20201943653










https://www.flickr.com/photos/philippe74160/33838810181










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlinow/18465011803










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20796649166










https://pierre-de-lyon.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Gratte-Ciel-Villeurbanne-Lyon-Investir.png










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20813313592










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarcdive/20634897290










And some older pics, that shows the huge transformation of the city :










http://lerizeplus.villeurbanne.fr/arkotheque/client/am_lerize/encyclopedie/fiche.php?ref=57










http://lerizeplus.villeurbanne.fr/arkotheque/client/am_lerize/encyclopedie/fiche.php?ref=96





































http://numelyo.bm-lyon.fr/include/babelyo/app/01ICO001/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ZAC Gratte-Ciel Nord*


Location : Villeurbanne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018-2019 (Phase 1) / 2023-2024 (Phase 2) / 2027 (Phase 3)

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 108 200 m²

Height : 50 m (tallest building)

Architects : ANMA (main architect)


So, as said on the previous post, this is an expansion of the Gratte-Ciel district, that will double the size of the city center while maintaining an architectural harmony with the rest of the buildings. For now, only a few construction sites began. Visuals are not definitive.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^
Somewhat of a failure imo. Doesn't really respond to the beautiful art deco buildings. It lacks symetry.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

You can't say that it doesn't respond, it clearly retakes the architecture of the other buildings, in a contemporary way. Now, we'll have to see the quality of each project in detail to say if this is a success or not. What I find too bad is the lack of height, in a neighbourhood called "Skyscraper", it wouldn't have been insane to have some tall buildings in it.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lafayette 222*


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu-Villette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 154 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Sud Architectes / Wilmotte et Associés / Itar Architectures
















































Start of activity on site :



villeman said:


> Les arbres coupés la vue est dégagée sur les tours


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Existen'Ciel*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Villeurbanne - La Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : PetitdidierPrioux Architectes























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Karré*


Location : Villeurbanne - Carré de Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 9 930 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Jean de Gastines
































villeman said:


>


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Just Lyon : 

294368563


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful city !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Organdi*


Location : Villeurbanne - Carré de soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 492 m²

Architects : AFAA














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Opteven Headquarters*


Location : Villeurbanne - Carré de Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 650 m²

Architects : Atelier du Pont























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Loges de Saône*


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 7 967 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Gaëtan Le Penhuel / Z Architecture




















(I don't know exactly what that plane is doing behind)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Are those renders or has the project been delivered?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, it looks like they have done a good job because this is real :lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Wow. The quality of the finishing there is insane.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) - 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Factory*


Location : Lyon - Confluence

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018 

Type : Office 

Floor area : 6 600 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Christian Kerez






































https://www.archdaily.com/901382/office-building-lyon-confluence-ilot-a3-christian-kerez


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan
































Lacassagne said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Villenciel*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Villeurbanne, 35-39 rue du Docteur Rollet

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 12 467 m²

Height : 48 m

Floors : 14

Architects : Ateliers Lion Associés
































villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Building C2 South - Confluence*


Location : Lyon, 2th arrondissement

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 13 850 m²

Height : 53 m

Floors : 16

Architects : Hardel Le Bihan / Insolites Architectures


A new wooden tower at the Confluence District has been revealed :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Avenue*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Christian de Portzamparc / CVA / 51N4E






























The first building of the project has been inaugurated.




























http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=sky_avenue


A timelapse of the construction :






https://www.lyon-partdieu.com/actualites/ilot-desaix-premier-batiment-inaugure-action-logement/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Siège de la Carsat*


Location : Lyon - Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 000 m²

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/























villeman said:


>


----------



## jrb (Feb 15, 2003)

Hello from Manchester. :wave:

I'm in Lyon next Week for the CL match.

Sadly for only 24 hours.

I try and have a good look around.

Looking forward to seeing what Lyon looks like.


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

The best spot to see the city is Fourviere (next to the church)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Opteven Headquarters*


Location : Villeurbanne - Carré de Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 650 m²

Floors : 6

Architects : Atelier du Pont
































villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Organdi*


Location : Villeurbanne - Carré de soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 492 m²

Architects : AFAA























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

A nice photo of the Tour Incity :



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ycone*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 7 210 m²

Height : 65 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Jean Nouvel














villeman said:


>


----------



## TropoMJ (Jan 21, 2019)

I have to say, I love the experimentation of the Confluence district generally, but Ycone is a hideous building. Covering a building in a clothes-drying rack is not a good design concept.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*VillaRte*


Location : Lyon, Gerland

Status : Complete

Completion : End 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 130 m²

Architects : AFAA
























































Photos by Didier Boy de la Tour


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lyon-Saint Exupéry Airport - Terminal 1 extension*


Location : Colombier-Saugnieu

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Airport terminal

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners / Chabanne Architecte





























https://www.vinci-airports.com/fr/vinci-airports





































https://twitter.com/lyonaeroports/status/1009074402372276224


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier























The demolition of the two top floors has been finished, they are now rebuilding them in accordance with the new design. Also, the cranes were installed last month.










http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ydeal*


Location : Lyon, Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing, office

Floor area : 12 040 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Clément Vergély / Diener & Diener
































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=ydeal_confluence


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Emergence Lafayette*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu-Villette, 222 cours Lafayette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 154 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Sud Architectes / Wilmotte & Associés / Itar Architectures























They started the excavation work :



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping center*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV

























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The project of redevelopment around the Perrache station :








































And the ongoing work :



alexandre haas said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 1*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Complete

Completion : 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 10 700 m²

Architects : AIA Architectes
















































































































Photos by Kevin Dolmaire


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The refurbished Place de Francfort (east entrance of the Part-Dieu station) :

























































https://www.lyon-partdieu.com/operations/place-de-francfort/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grand Hôtel-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, 2nd arrondissement

Status : Complete

Complete renovation : 2018

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 51 500 m² (including 11 500 m² of new surface)

Architect : AIA Architectes / Albert Constantin







































































































Photos by Sergio Grazia


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Redevelopment projects underway on several streets in the Part-Dieu district.

Boulevard and tunnel Vivier-Merle :
























villeman said:


>



Rue Desaix :













villeman said:


>



Rue Flandin :












villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Matmut Stadium Gerland*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, 7th arrondissement, 393 avenue Jean-Jaurès

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : September 2018

Type : Stadium

Capacity : 36 000

Architects : AIA Life Designers


The theatre who saw Juninho scored dozens of free kicks has been refurbished after the departure of the Olympique Lyonnais to the Groupama Stadium in 2016. The capacity has been reduced from 42 000 seats to 36 000 and it is now the home of the LOU (main rugby club of the city). The first phase was finished in 2017 and the second one last September.











































































Photos by Olivier Teste


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ gorgeous :heart:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Merci pour ce thread, très complet avec en plus de belles photos ! Cela rend bien compte du dynamisme immobilier de Lyon.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan

























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Carsat Headquarters*


Location : Lyon, 35 rue Maurice Flandin

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : Summer 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 000 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/

























villeman said:


>


----------



## alexandre haas (Feb 7, 2010)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *La Part-Dieu shopping center*
> 
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

An other picture of the Part-Dieu shopping mall with Silex2 on the right as well :










https://twitter.com/benprieur/status/1127930136605659136


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lumen (Cité de la Lumière)*

Official site


Location : Lyon, Confluence, 26 rue Paul Montrochet

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, laboratory

Floor area : 5 850 m²

Architects : a+ samuel delmas


The work started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Organdi*


Location : Villeurbanne, Carré de soie

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 492 m²

Architects : AFAA





















































































https://www.groupecardinal.com/realisations/tertiaire/organdi


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Opteven Headquarters*


Location : Villeurbanne, Carré de Soie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 650 m²

Architects : Atelier du Pont

























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The new lighting of the *Grand-Hôtel Dieu* :












https://twitter.com/StphaneNinO/status/1129398373633679360










https://twitter.com/FrancoisSola/status/1129285494334984193


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier























They started to install the cladding :










http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office / Hotel

Floor area : 82 212 m²

Height : 171 m

Floors : 43

Architects : Dominique Perrault


















































The hotel on the location of the building closed. The work of demolition should start soon (before the end of the year).



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*InterContinental Lyon – Hotel Dieu*


Location : Lyon, 2nd arrondissement

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Hotel

Rooms : 178

Floor area : 13 237 m²

Architects : Jean-Philippe Nuel


The new 5* hotel, located in the renovated Hôtel Dieu, will open on 4 June.











































































Photos by Eric Cuvillier.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*The Village*


Location : Villefontaine

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Commercial

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Architects : Gianni Ranaulo






























































































https://www.archdaily.com/911360/the-village-gianni-ranaulo-design


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*EM Lyon Business School*


Location : Lyon, 7th arrondissement, Gerland

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Education

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Architects : PCA – Stream


The new campus of the EM Business school has been unveiled this wednesday :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

^^ The non-selected design of Snøhetta / Z Architecture / AA group :





















http://www.aagroup.fr/nos-references/enseignement/transfert-em-buisness-school-lyon


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare de Lyon-Part-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu, 5 place Charles-Béraudier

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2023 (Phase 1)

Type : Rail station























The building has been fully demolished :










http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=Demol_lyon_part_dieu


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier









































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Eklaa*


Location : Lyon, Gerland

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 10 876 m²

Architects : AFAA























The construction is now emerging.










http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=Eklaa_gerland


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Emergence Lafayette*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu-Villette, 222 cours Lafayette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 154 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Sud Architectes / Wilmotte & Associés / Itar Architectures

























villeman said:


>


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

was just in Lyon, can't imagine a more beautiful city.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan

























villeman said:


>





Entropic3869 said:


> DSC04061 by GEYSERS38, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping center*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 166 000 m²

Architects : MVRDV

























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Emergence Lafayette*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu-Villette, 222 cours Lafayette

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 17 154 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Sud Architectes / Wilmotte & Associés / Itar Architectures

























villeman said:


>


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Visit of Lyon*

294368563

*Lyon 2019 4K*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grand Parilly*

Official site


Location : Vénissieux

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019 - 2025

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 193 000 m²

Lead architects : Atelier Roche / In Situ













































































http://www.fontanel-groupe.fr/actualites/grand-parilly-vue-du-ciel/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Redevelopment project of the *places Louis Pradel* and *Tolozan* near the opera and City Hall in the 1st arrondissement. Work is expected to start in 2023.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier









































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2



















https://twitter.com/LyonPartDieu/status/1197886133927075840


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare de Lyon-Part-Dieu*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu, 5 place Charles-Béraudier

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2023 (Phase 1)

Type : Rail station
































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=Demol_lyon_part_dieu


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Photos of the *Fêtes des Lumières 2019* :






























Photos by Ninoversalphotography.









































































https://www.facebook.com/pg/villedelyon/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2733251693410463&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ydeal*


Location : Lyon, Confluence

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Residential, office

Floor area : 12 040 m²

Architects : Clément Vergély / Diener & Diener









































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=ydeal_confluence




























http://www.vergelyarchitectes.com/ilot-b2-lyon-confluence/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*42 boulevard Eugène Deruelle*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 31 350 m²

Height : 50 m

Floors : 15

Architects : Sou Fujimoto / Dream.Archi / Exndo


New project in La Part-Dieu on the location of the current CERA building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Carsat Headquarters*


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu, 35 rue Maurice Flandin

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 13 000 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Ateliers 2/3/4/














villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, La Part-Dieu

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office, hotel

Floor area : 82 212 m²

Height : 171 m

Floors : 43

Architects : Dominique Perrault























The way is clear :



















http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=tour_to_lyon


And the Kong is gone :



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : January 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan

























villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Lyon, Part-Dieu

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 31 000 m²

Height : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)

Floors : 35

Architects : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier









































http://devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=silex2



villeman said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palais Guimet*


Location : Lyon, 6th arrondissement

Status : Proposed rehabilitation

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Music centre

Floor area : 5 700 m²

Architects : Pierre Hebbelinck / HBAAT


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*CIRC (International Agency for Research on Cancer)*


Location : Lyon, Gerland

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, laboratory

Floor area : 15 200 m²

Architects : Art & Build / Unanime Architectes



























































The ceremony of the foundation stone took place this Thursday.










https://twitter.com/gerardcollomb/status/1225388279870173184


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice montage made by Fabaline showing La Part-Dieu in 2023 with To Lyon and Silex 2 completed :



Fabaline said:


> La Part-Dieu by fabrice Theron, sur Flickr


Original photo, by Erlenberg Photography.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot D* | Grand Parilly


Location : Vénissieux

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office

Floor area : 5 200 m²

Architects : Z Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en) 
Official site

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu 
*Status* : Under renovation / construction 
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 31 000 m²
*Height* : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)
*Floors* : 23
*Architects* : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier 


























silex2 - Devisubox


Erlenberg said:


>





Mdalexanber said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Emergence Lafayette*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu-Villette, 222 cours Lafayette 
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Mixed-use 
*Floor area* : 17 154 m² 
*Height* : 57 m 
*Floors* : 17 
*Architects* : Sud Architectes / Wilmotte & Associés / Itar Architectures




















Beber said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu 
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Shopping mall 
*Floor area* : 166 000 m² 
*Architects* : MVRDV




















Beber said:


>


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Voilá! Lyon toujours incroyable.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en) 

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu 
*Status* : Under preparation 
*Estimated completion* : 2023 
*Type* : Office, hotel 
*Floor area* : 82 212 m² 
*Height* : 171 m 
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault 




















Beber said:


>











tour_to_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under renovation / construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 31 000 m²
*Height* : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)
*Floors* : 23
*Architects* : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier 










Building facades from up close :



Erlenberg said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Vill'arboréa Plaza*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, 7th arrondissement 
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Residential, office 
*Floor area* : 26 887 m² 
*Height* : 48 m
*Floors* : 15
*Architects* : TVK 




















sudo said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under preparation
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 82 212 m²
*Height* : 171 m
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault


















Facade mockup :
















Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Shopping mall
*Floor area* : 166 000 m²
*Architects* : MVRDV 




















Beber said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange Lyon Part-Dieu*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu Villette 
*Status* : Complete renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office 
*Floor area* : 25 000 m² 
*Architects* : Hubert Godet Architectes / Hardel + Le Bihan 

























































Campus Orange Lyon Part Dieu | HARDEL LE BIHAN ARCHITECTES, HUBERT GODET ARCHITECTES - HGA Associés, Aurélien Aumond


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sollys

Location* : Lyon, Confluence
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 32 500 m² 
*Height* : max. 53 m
*Floors* : max. 16
*Architects* : David Chipperfield / Aires Mateus / Vera & Associés


















































Eureka_confluence - Devisubox


----------



## Erlenberg (Mar 17, 2013)

*Silex 2*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under renovation / construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 31 000 m²
*Height* : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)
*Floors* : 23
*Architects* : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier










Yesterday :




























Totoche said:


> *⬇⬇ ⬇⬇ ⬇⬇*







FullOfLove said:


> *⬇⬇ ⬇⬇ ⬇⬇*



















Source FB Yvain Benoit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Opteven Headquarters

Location* : Villeurbanne, Carré de Soie
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2020
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 7 650 m²
*Architects* : Atelier du Pont

















































© Cécile Morel Journel / Guillaume Perret


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315906199032942599


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ilot Suchet* | Confluence

*Location* : Lyon, 2nd arrondissement
*Status* : Proposed
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 9 400 m²
*Architects* : Rue Royale / Petitdierprioux


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Vill'arboréa Plaza* | ZAC des Girondins
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, 7th arrondissement
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Residential, office
*Floor area* : 26 887 m²
*Height* : 48 m
*Floors* : 15
*Architects* : TVK




















Serialnumber said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

A first look at the future 16 000 seats *OL Arena* which will be located near the Groupama Stadium.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *What will Jo-Wilfried Tsonga’s tennis academy look like?*
> 
> *A year ago, Jean-Michel Aulas announced in Paris the opening of a tennis academy at OL Vallée. The latter, created by Thierry Ascione and supported by Jo-Wilfried Tsonga, will include 22 hard and clay courts.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex 2*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under renovation / construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 31 000 m²
*Height* : 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)
*Floors* : 23
*Architects* : Ma Architectes / Arte Charpentier












redcode said:


> Silex² by Oras et Marie, trên Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 82 212 m²
*Height* : 171 m
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault


















The first crane has been installed on site.








tour_to_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*FBTP Headquarters

Location :* Villeurbanne
*Status :* Proposed renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 5 605 m²
*Architects :* AFAA

Work is expected to start in late 2021.

















The existing building :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu shopping mall*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion* : 2020 / 2021
*Type* : Shopping mall
*Floor area* : 159 300 m²
*Architects* : MVRDV


















A first part of the extension has been inaugurated earlier this month with 40 new shops. The rest will be delivered in phases over the next year.








































Ouverture de la lanterne du centre commercial | Lyon Part-Dieu


Erlenberg said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*M2*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* n/a
*Type :* Office, hotel
*Floor area :* 55 000 m²
*Height :* ~ 215m
*Floors :* ~ 55
*Architects :* KPF

KPF architecture firm has updated their M Lyon project page including the first HD render showing the M2 tower. Its future is uncertain however considering the new municipality is not in favour of highrises. If completed, it would become the tallest building in Lyon and would have the city highest observation platform at around 200m.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*emLyon

Location :* Lyon, 7th arrondissement, Gerland 
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* University campus
*Floor area :* 30 000 m² 
*Architects :* PCA - Stream 


















































Work started.
















EM_Lyon - Devisubox


----------



## vincent1746 (Sep 29, 2013)

This 30th august, New Age :





































Orange Lacassagne :





































To Lyon :































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Fantastique! Super, Lyon CBD serai la seule ville de la France avec le skyline bien defini dans le centre ville.


----------



## Matt2021 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lyon proves you don't have to tear down every 60s/70s/80s buildings to modernise 👍🏻


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Urban Garden

Location :* Lyon, 7th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 28 000 m²
*Architects :* Valode & Pistre









Urban Garden / Valode & Pistre


Completed in 2021 in Lyon, France. Images by Philippe Chancel. This project is located in the southern part of the 7th district in Lyon. It enjoys an exceptional location between town and nature. On one side the...




www.archdaily.com




























































© Philippe Chancel


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ilots B1-C1 Nord* | Confluence

*Location :* Lyon, 2nd arrondissement
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 33 000 m²
*Floors :* max. 17
*Architects :* Baumschlager Eberle, Petitdidierprioux, Atelier de Ville en Ville


----------



## Laurent nice (Apr 21, 2021)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Ilots B1-C1 Nord* | Confluence
> 
> *Location :* Lyon, 2nd arrondissement
> *Status :* Proposed
> ...


I cannot look in those projects a similitude with 60's huge housing unit. Shapes are too geometrical and monotonous according to me


----------



## Matt2021 (Oct 16, 2020)

Tbh, I find most of the time 60's architecture isn't as bad as it is made out to be.

The issue, imo, is that they were mostly ill conceived, in terms of integration, with materials and finishes that weren't the best.
They were taking inspiration from better contemporary architecture but compromising at every turn to save money and time.

So taking inspiration today, using better materials, better finishes and a better relationship to the direct environment mostly works in my eyes.

Although I do find there are often issues of density still, which can be detrimental to the overall feel of an area.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I love '60s and '70s architecture, when I see an example very inspired from that '60s/'70s era like "Urban Garden" above I think that was a much superior style to what is the style of our era. But I agree the "Nord" housing does not look very promising.


----------



## alexandre haas (Feb 7, 2010)

alexandre haas said:


> *Crescendo *| Richelieu, Passy, Aynard & Lafontaine Block
> 
> *Location :* Villeurbanne
> *Status :* Under Construction
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nouveau Centre Administratif d’Etat

Location :* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 19 000 m²
*Architects :* Snøhetta, Z Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Galeries Lafayette Bron 

Location :* Bron
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2023 / 2025
*Type :* Shopping center
*Floor area :* 43 228 m²
*Architects :* Moatti & Rivière

Work started on the extensions that will add 18 222 m² of space to the existing building, which will be renovated in a second phase. The full project is meant to be completed by 2025.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 82 212 m²
*Height* : 171 m
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault


















The first facade elements have been laid. Photos by Erlenberg.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*LDLC Arena*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Décines-Charpieu
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Arena
*Capacity :* 16,000
*Architects :* Populous 


























Work started.








Suivi chantier EcoLapse


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Salle Rameau

Location :* Lyon, 1st arrondissement
*Status :* Approved renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Concert hall
*Floor area :* 4 000 m²
*Architects :* Perrot & Richard / Cécile Rémond

A slightly amended project (see here the previous version) has been unveiled. As part of the renovation, a new glass dome as well as a mansard roof will be added to the existing building. The building permit has been approved and work is expected to start this year. The new cultural place is set to open in late 2024.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silex²*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
Official site

*Location* *:* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* *:* Complete renovation / extension
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area* *:* 32 000 m²
*Height :* 129 m (spire) / 111 m (roof)
*Floors :* 23
*Architects* : Arte Charpentier / Ma Architectes

























































































































© Boegly + Grazia


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare de Lyon-Part-Dieu

Location :* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Rail station
*Floor area :* 34 000 m²
*Architects :* AREP


































demol_lyon_part_dieu - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*42 Deruelle*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 29 391 m²
*Height :* 55 m
*Floors :* 16
*Architects :* Sou Fujimoto, DREAM, Exndo

The project has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*emLyon

Location :* Lyon, 7th arrondissement, Gerland
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* University campus
*Floor area :* 30 000 m²
*Architects :* PCA - Stream


































em_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## FLNC (Jan 28, 2012)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 82 212 m²
*Height* : 171 m
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault





























































































































































































































































Vincent Mtct

Login • Instagram


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Macro-lot B *| ZAC Gratte-Ciel
Specific thread (fr)
Official site

*Location :* Villeurbanne
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 26 000 m²
*Floors :* max. 16
*Architects :* ANMA, DND, FAY


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Vill'arboréa Plaza* | ZAC des Girondins

*Location : *Lyon, 7th arrondissement
*Status* *:* Complete
*Completion* *:* 2021
*Type :* Residential, office
*Floor area :* 26 887 m²
*Height :* 48 m
*Floors* *:* 16
*Architects :* TVK, Clément Vergély





















































































© Julien Hourcade


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*LDLC Arena*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Décines-Charpieu
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Arena
*Capacity :* 16,000
*Architects :* Populous 


























Suivi chantier EcoLapse


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*CELP 360

Location :* Lyon, 2nd arrondissement
*Status :* Proposed renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2028
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 25 750 m2
*Architects :* Dietmar Feichtinger, exndo, Alep

The renovation project of the 50 years old Perrache intermodal center has been unveiled. It includes notably the creation of an opening in the building to improve connectivity and visibility between the rail station and the place Carnot. The gardens on top of the building will also be renovated as part of the project.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Émergence Lafayette

Location :* Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status :* Complete
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 17 154 m²
*Height :* 57 m
*Floors :* 18
*Architects :* ITAR, SUD Architectes, Wilmotte & Associés









138 Housing Units / SUD Architectes + ITAR Architectures


Completed in 2022 in Lyon, France. Images by Gaela Blandy, Sergio Grazia. In 2015, Ogic was selected to build a multi-purpose block on land belonging to Lyon Metropole and the national railway company, SNCF. A competition...




www.archdaily.com












































































© Sergio Grazia / Gaela Blandy


----------



## FLNC (Jan 28, 2012)

*To Lyon*
Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)

*Location* : Lyon, Part-Dieu
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, hotel
*Floor area* : 82 212 m²
*Height* : 171 m
*Floors* : 43
*Architects* : Dominique Perrault


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Credits to Erlenberg, Cococlgr & TripleAInvincible.


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Lyon always beautiful. I hope could return to the city after 8 years and know the new skyscraper built. Salut à tous.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare de Lyon-Part-Dieu

Location :* Lyon, 3rd arrondissement
*Status :* Under renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Rail station
*Floor area :* 34 000 m²
*Architects :* AREP 


























demol_lyon_part_dieu - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Part-Dieu Shopping center*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Lyon, 3rd arrondissement
*Status : *Complete renovation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Shopping mall
*Floor area :* 180 000 m²
*Architects : *MVRDV 









Lyon Part-Dieu Urban Shopping Center / MVRDV


Completed in 2022 in Lyon, France. Images by Ossip van Duivenbode. MVRDV has completed the transformation of the La Part-Dieu urban shopping center in Lyon, France. The project has transformed the original building...




www.archdaily.com




































































































© Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## Hourdel (Sep 5, 2021)

*I-CONIC

Location :* Lyon, 9th arrondissement
*Status :* Complete
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 13 000 m²
*Architects :* Brenac & Gonzalez & Associés




































Source


----------

